# Is Daylightsun an F? #2



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Please vote on the original thread before this poll.

I want to know if Ts generally voted her as a T or F, or if Fs generally voted her as an F or T.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

This is an interesting meta-research, if one can call it that way. I'm the F who voted F. More powerrrrr to the F's! :wink:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

oH GOD!? More power to the Fs?! 
Only an F would say that rofl!
edit: before I sound like a true jerk. It just sounded like I am being voted an F just because the Fs like me and they want me in their club.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> edit: before I sound like a true jerk. It just sounded like I am being voted an F just because the Fs like me and they want me in their club.


Shhhh! You'll ruin the surprise.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Shhhh! You'll ruin the surprise.


hahaha I know.
Sorry.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

looks like the Ts are winning. I guess we'll just have to keep her on our side.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

daylightsun said:


> edit: before I sound like a true jerk. It just sounded like I am being voted an F just because the Fs like me and they want me in their club.


I don't think you sounded like a jerk, because I was being ironic, hence the :wink: behind it... a world full of F's... aaah, what a mess! Oh, internet communication, it's fascinating. :wink: And well, since you obviously care that I don't think you're a jerk, I certainly think you're a F. On here at least, that is. :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zaria said:


> I don't think you sounded like a jerk, because I was being ironic, hence the :wink: behind it... a world full of F's... aaah, what a mess! Oh, internet communication, it's fascinating. :wink: And well, since you obviously care that I don't think you're a jerk, I certainly think you're a F. On here at least, that is. :laughing:


I c. It just interesting. I mean those 2 functions for me are equal. But it is interesting to see how people view it. Some people wouldn't have thought that was a F function at all and I was being polite.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Daylightsun is an ISFJ. Your all wrong.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> Daylightsun is an ISFJ. Your all wrong.


OMG Lance single handly figured me out!




Edit: This study is getting interesting.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually I'm pretty disappointed about the results


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*With Fs outnumbering Ts in her original thread. I'm kind-of odd about the results. *


----------

